# 2008 brute force problem help!!!!



## lawsonracing85 (Feb 3, 2013)

first off its a 2008 brute force 750i new motor 
after I got the new motor I went to go ride it and noticed it was lacking power could only get it to about 28 mph thought it was limp mode but the light wasn't on so I reset it anyway ran ok for about 30 min got it to about 47 give or take and it will NOT hit the rev limiter and im the guy that works on it is lost he doesn't know whats wrong with it so can someone help please


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

You may want to check your fuel pump.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Is it snorkeled if so try covering up the intake for the motor part way and see if it runs better if so it's a lean condition my guess would be fuel pump


----------



## lawsonracing85 (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes it's snorkeled and I will try that today when I get home..but why do I keep having to reset it?


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Check your fuse box , not just the fuses but the connections under the fuse box , also check your wiring harness connections , make sure there all clean may have a bad connection somewhere


----------



## lawsonracing85 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok I will this atv is starting to get on nerves it's one thing after another
That's prob why I got the thing for $500


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

lawsonracing85 said:


> That's prob why I got the thing for $500



Winner


----------



## lawsonracing85 (Feb 3, 2013)

So I had the motor rebuilt an now this I'm ready to ride


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

lawsonracing85 said:


> Ok I will this atv is starting to get on nerves it's one thing after another
> That's prob why I got the thing for $500


$500 for an 08 , Not bad even with the problems well worth fix'n , Get a manual and work though it


----------



## lawsonracing85 (Feb 3, 2013)

How do I check the fuel pump


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

You will have to get a fuel pressure gauge and hook it up on the fuel line to check pressure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

lawsonracing85 said:


> How do I check the fuel pump


become a subcribiny member ,an down load a manual, also where are you located ,might be a member close to you that co
uld help you out some


----------



## lawsonracing85 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm in great falls sc near rock hill


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Stay with it man. I know it can be discouraging. But when you get it going.....oh brother is it gonna be worth it! You came to the right place for help. The guys on here know their stuff when it comes to Brute's. Falling flat like yours is doing sounds fuel related to me. But the fuel pump is controlled by those wires that were mentioned above. You really should check the wires first and move on from there.


----------



## lawsonracing85 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks I havnt even seen what this thing can do and all I hear is how the brute are the best atv out there so I hope I can get it fixed I didn't find any lose wires yet


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

They aren't the best but I love mine....the best is a Honda 300 lol.....but they won't put a smile on your face like that brute does


----------



## lawsonracing85 (Feb 3, 2013)

Will the brute 750 out run the cat 700


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Depends on the set up of each bike


----------



## lawsonracing85 (Feb 3, 2013)

Brute on 27 nothing else vs a cat 700 guy says it has a suzuki motor 2 in lift 30 with clutch and chip


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

I'd bet on the v twin


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

lawsonracing85 said:


> Brute on 27 nothing else vs a cat 700 guy says it has a suzuki motor 2 in lift 30 with clutch and chip


brute all the way ....


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> They aren't the best but I love mine....the best is a Honda 300 lol.....but they won't put a smile on your face like that brute does


 
with a big lift and a 54% gr and 32s and a huge center axle paddle ull b amazed

heres a video of one Ryan Hormels 300

YouTube:<br/><br/>http://youtu.be/DkWL1Op2tfU


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> with a big lift and a 54% gr and 32s and a huge center axle paddle ull b amazed
> 
> heres a video of one Ryan Hormels 300
> 
> ...


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> with a big lift and a 54% gr and 32s and a huge center axle paddle ull b amazed
> 
> heres a video of one Ryan Hormels 300
> 
> ...


----------

